
Ask HN: List of other notable Google privacy issues? - yuhong
Do anyone have a list of other notable Google privacy issues not mentioned in my overview and when they started beginning to appear? Overview is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yuhongbao.blogspot.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;09&#x2F;google-doubleclick-mozilla-overview.html if you don&#x27;t follow me.
======
acd
Google dns tracking your dns requests which web sites are visited

Google analytics tracking

Google fonts tracking

Google search tracking your search results

Google photos tracking your photo locations and guess machine learning image
recognition persons and objects in the pictures using machine learning

Google voice assistant probably tracking search history and habits

Guess this is done so that advertising can be sold.

~~~
yuhong
Mentioned Google Analytics in the overview. The history is quite interesting.

~~~
yuhong
Thinking about it, I imagine that one instance of Google Analytics would be
fine, but tying two instances of it in order to track a user would probably be
ridiculous, right?

